# How to keep curls in (without ten ton of hairspray)



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok so i know ive been asking loadsssss of hair questions lately lol i think im just bored of it but don't want to cut/colour it so im trying out new styles. Ive always worn my hair straight because my hair never used to curl but recently ive been using bendy rollers which curled my hair fantasticallyyy! gorgeous shiny, healthy, bouncy ringlet curls which i loveddd - but after 10 minutes they had dropped out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i was so upset! so i tried it again but this time put loadssss of hairspray in - my hair looked horribly wet, hard and crispy, i couldnt seperate it because of the amount of hairspray it just looked awful! the curls DID stay longer...but after an hour even theyd all dropped out! Has any one got an idea how the top stylists do it on the stars? they don't look like theyve got any product in it their hair is in soft and shiny curls! there must be something out there surelyyyy?
TIA girlsss & guys  x x x<3


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 18, 2008)

I use the Jilbere de Paris Spiral Barrel Curling Iron to make my curls, and I love it! I feel what you're saying about no hairspray, but yesterday I tried this out without it, and it seemed to be fine. I went from probably 5:30pm to 10pm with my hair still looking fine. So you could maybe try that? It's a really great curling iron.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 18, 2008)

Try using a very fine mist, flexible hold hairspray.. something like this perhaps:

Matrix Amplify Volumizing System Hair Spray


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 18, 2008)

Try curling your hair with a flat iron. I do that and I dont use hairspray or anything. My curls dont fall out untill I wash it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 18, 2008)

I think you should practice with curling irons. In my experience they're superior to rollers for a longer lasting curl (I do love rollers though, but more for sexy waves). After you curl them with the iron, pin the curls to your head and let them cool while holding their shape. That way, they'll 'set' in the curl. 

This video explains it a little better, but unfortunately it doesn't show how he pins the whole head. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V56DSa-L9Oc


----------



## carandru (Oct 18, 2008)

I would say do a combo of everything suggest.  Get some flexible hold spray or curling product.  Try to get something light weight so you don't get that nasty, crunchy hair you talked about.  Then curl your hair using a flat iron or curling iron.  I would try to use a ceramic iron if possible (along w/ a heat protectant as well).  This will be healthier for you hair and  should increase the shine factor as well. Then allow your curls to cool completely before you do anything to them. The best way is to pin them, but you can just use a blow dryer/ diffuser on cool if you don't have the time or know how to pin them.

That should help them last a lot longer.  Just play around and see what works!


----------



## carandru (Oct 18, 2008)

Also, a good way to look like you have no product in your hair.  Scrunch the products into your hair while it's still wet. Then blow dry and style as usual. You should still get the same performance out of your product. This will also help if you tend to be heavy handed w/ your products since the water will diffuse the product.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 18, 2008)

Redken has a product that is a styling lotion- it's not a strong hold, but it will give you a bit of hold.  

I put it in my hair while wet, then I blow dry my hair with a round brush, and once it's around 85% dry, I put it up in rollers to finish drying and while it cools down.  

Then about a half hour later, I take them out, spray it with a light hairspray and put a wax on the very ends because that's what usually begins to fall first on me.  Once the ends start to fall, the rest won't be salvageable.  

Sometimes I'll go back over it with a curling iron before I spray the curls, but that's only if I forget to put a piece in the rollers or if one wasn't properly rolled.  They stay for a while, but remember that weather will affect them.  If you live in a high humidity area then you might need to use more hairspray or maybe a light gel mixed with the styling lotion.


----------



## raen (Oct 18, 2008)

I use my flat iron to curl my hair. I have EXTREMELY long hair (it's down to the middle of my back and layered when it's straightened!) It takes me about 30 minutes to do it and I do it in layers. When I finish each later, I set it with either Fructis rock hard hairspray (the best one so far!), Tresemme Extra Hold hairspray (it smells like apples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) or Got2B hairspray. My curls usually last until I get home that night, depending on what I'm doing that day.


----------



## PlatinumxGold (Oct 19, 2008)

Try Dove Extra Hold Hairspray! It holds curls and styles very well. I can guarantee you no crispyness! It adds a bit of shine and a lovely smell too. It kept my curls in place for grad, and the day after! PLUS Lauren Conrad says she loves this in CosmoGirl because it's the only hairspray that dosen't make her hair crispy!





The best hairspray, for less than $4!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks so much for all the suggestions ive made a note of everything and i'm going to experiment with each one this week! i'll let you know how it goess! thankss, any more suggestions welcome 





 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Try curling your hair with a flat iron. I do that and I dont use hairspray or anything. My curls dont fall out untill I wash it._

 
im really not good at curling with straightners..my hair used to be damaged, its a lot better now but still dry with split ends so when i've tried to curl with straightners n twist them through my hair it pulls bits of my hair n snaps it. Plus ive got long hair (about 20 inches long) and it seems impossible to curl it with straightners as when i turn the straightners round to oull it through they just get stuck. Not sure if any one knows what i mean but i've never been able to do it proply! x


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PlatinumxGold* 

 
_Try Dove Extra Hold Hairspray! It holds curls and styles very well. I can guarantee you no crispyness! It adds a bit of shine and a lovely smell too. It kept my curls in place for grad, and the day after! 





The best hairspray, for less than $4!_

 
i've tried a really soft hairspray but its the amount i have to put in for the curls to hold which is a lot...which makes my hair look hard and crispy no matter which hairspray i use


----------



## PlatinumxGold (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_i've tried a really soft hairspray but its the amount i have to put in for the curls to hold which is a lot...which makes my hair look hard and crispy no matter which hairspray i use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh okay. Maybe you should try Sebastian Shaper Hairspray. It's incredible at holding, and you don't need a lot. 





They also used Sebastian Shaper in the movie Hairspray. 





Here are some top picked hairspray reviews on makeupalley:

TRESemme Tres Two Extra Hold Hairspray
http://makeupalley.com/product/showr...yling_Products

Kenra Super Hold Finishing Spray
http://makeupalley.com/product/showr...yling_Products

TRESemme Tres Two Ultra Fine Mist Hairspray
http://makeupalley.com/product/showr...yling_Products


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 21, 2008)

When I had long hair, i would curl it with a 2" curling iron to achieve those long 'california' girl curls. To hold, I'd avoid hair spray, but I used to take a tiny bit of Aveda Brilliant Anti-Humectant pomade, rub it between my palms until warm and evened out, and then lightly scruch my curls. I found this would keep my curls shiny, smooth and they'd last for a very long time. My curls were never hard or crunchy and stayed SOFT. 

my hair is fine in texture, but I do have a good amount of hair.

Here are some photos:

with out curling:





curls:


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks your hair looks gorgeous! I live in the UK though and have never heard of the Aveda Brilliant Anti-Humectant pomade, any one got any ideas where i could get it?
x <3


----------



## SkylarV217 (Oct 22, 2008)

I 2nd and 3rd and fourth the styling lotion .... =D 

Redkin has one 
Paul Mitchell has one 
Generics has one and 
Treseme recently came out with one =D


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_Thanks your hair looks gorgeous! I live in the UK though and have never heard of the Aveda Brilliant Anti-Humectant pomade, any one got any ideas where i could get it?
x <3_

 

Aveda can be found at either an Aveda salon/store or a Salon that carries it.

here is a list of all the spots in Birmingham that sell Aveda products.

I know Birmingham is in the middle of England, but you probably get a lot of humidity as well. This stuff I'm recommending is 'ANTI HUMIDITY' which will mean that however you style your hair, the humidity cannot ruin it. so it's good if you straighten it as well. 

hope this helps. it's worth the investment.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I 2nd and 3rd and fourth the styling lotion .... =D 

Redkin has one 
Paul Mitchell has one 
Generics has one and 
Treseme recently came out with one =D_

 
and these dont make your hair hard/crispy/stuck together?
thanks x


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addiction<3* 

 
_and these dont make your hair hard/crispy/stuck together?
thanks x_

 
I don't know about the Tresemme or Generics, I've never tried those, but I've used Redken and Paul Mitchell's without any crispiness.


----------



## KellyBean (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I think you should practice with curling irons. In my experience they're superior to rollers for a longer lasting curl (I do love rollers though, but more for sexy waves). After you curl them with the iron, pin the curls to your head and let them cool while holding their shape. That way, they'll 'set' in the curl. 

This video explains it a little better, but unfortunately it doesn't show how he pins the whole head. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V56DSa-L9Oc_

 
that's what I was going to say! I use mousse on towel dried hair, then blowdry, curl, pin, spray with a max hold spray. It seems like it'd be a ton of product but it really isn't.

Also, I've found that curling with a flat iron works better than with a curling iron.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 9, 2008)

Honestly? I have SUPER naturally curly hair.. and I straighten it and THEN curl it

CURL IT WITH A STRAIGHTENING IRON! I have NEVEr had curls last longer... the pic in my sig- i curled 1/2 of it (the bottom half) and the pics were taken @ about 6pm... and I had done it @ 7am that morning and worked (waitressing) through the day and never ONCe do my curls drop. I dont use any hairspray either.

I cant even get a curl to hold with a curling iron. even with a CHI curling iron. No bueno. They fall out in all of about 30 seconds.. but with my straightening iron they hold ALL DAY LONG


----------



## MyBooo X (Apr 28, 2012)

i use heated rollers and they're really good! i heat them up until they're really hot and before i roll my hair up into them i cover my hair with moose ( not too much) and then roll my hair up into them then i'll leave them in overnight, then in the morning when i take them out my hair is really curly so i apply some more moose and a bit of hair spray and mine looks natural and the curls stay in longer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## fiction_writer (Apr 29, 2012)

I have very fine, thin hair that does not hold a curl well. I invested in one of those ceramic clipless curling wands. I curl a small section of hair and then roll it up and clip it to my head. I leave the clips in my hair for about 30-45 minutes while I do my makeup, etc. Then I take the curls out, brush through them with my fingers and they're done. I can't stand hairspray so I don't use any at all. I did this yesterday and my curls still look nice today after I slept on them any everything.


----------



## Mel Stevens (Feb 22, 2014)

A good curling iron will do the job without needing a hairspray, that's why I highly recommend using the karmin g3 clipless!


----------



## clarke (Jun 21, 2014)

i suggest pin curling tightly or using curlers and put your hair in tightly. then 1 shot of hair spray before you loosen your curls. They will fall but not fall like as if you never did your hair. they become very soft and Ariana Grande like


----------



## Lin1018 (May 7, 2015)

Mel Stevens said:


> A good curling iron will do the job without needing a hairspray, that's why I highly recommend using the karmin g3 clipless!


  I use the G3 Salon Pro styling iron, love it.


----------



## jillybean (May 8, 2015)

I swear by Kenra Platinum Hot Spray. Just a spritz before I use my curling iron and it stays all day.

  http://kenra.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ID=44


----------



## BeBeautyAshley (Jun 13, 2015)

clarke said:


> i suggest pin curling tightly or using curlers and put your hair in tightly. then 1 shot of hair spray before you loosen your curls. They will fall but not fall like as if you never did your hair. they become very soft and Ariana Grande like


  I'm definitely going to try this out, I also have issues with making the curls stay bouncy all day. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## easternhair (Aug 31, 2015)

Don't style it when it's clean. Don't wash your hair for a day or two and see how it does. The natural oils in your hair will help it hold.


----------



## hairstylo (Jun 5, 2016)

Depends. If your hair is straight as an arrow and really smooth and bouncy then it could be difficult to hold curls. By forcing it to stay in curls and trying too hard, you could actually be damaging your hair


----------



## stream26 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi 
I have the same problem - curls last for about 2 hours max. I'd also personally never use curlformers, they look as though they would cause a lot of mechanical damage over repeated use (all that pulling and scraping ) and this is from someone with a much less delicate hair type

However - one time i went to sleep with wet/ damp hair and twist braids It looked dreadful for about the first 6 hours until it dropped then looked lovely. But thats the only time I have been able to properly curl it!!
Or set hair in rollers wet, sleep with them in and then take them out just before due to go out.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 10, 2016)

Velcro rollers work great. Roll up damp hair, and air dry or blow dry, then you get curls that last a long time.

I also really like drybar's the three day bender curling iron, but it's really tricky to use. I LOVE their The Warden hairspray, it's super duper hold without making your hair feel gross. I mean, you can still tell that there's hairspray in it but it's not sticky and it's not crunchy. Don't overuse it though. They also make lighter hold hairsprays, Money Maker (which didn't hold my curls in) is the lightest hold, and then they have The Sheriff.

Drybar products are the shit. Really.


----------

